# and it passed



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

3 conduits and the box doesn't have to be mounted! Simple as that!!!! 

That's those cement prefabricated roof slabs yes?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

kaboler said:


> 3 conduits and the box doesn't have to be mounted! Simple as that!!!! ...........



Code reference, please.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Code reference, please.


Dont you know kaboler knows NEC and CEC better than any of us? How dare you question him Ken!


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

Violation. 314.23 (F). Box exceeds 1650cm3. It is not supported by threaded entries or hubs. the third "conduit" is just a stub and it is not secured within 18" of the box. But what the hell do I know?????? Kaboler the master aprentice has spoken....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

SparkYZ said:


> Dont you know kaboler knows NEC and CEC better than any of us? How dare you question him Ken!



I'm not questioning anyone but myself. Learn me something.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

SparkYZ said:


> Dont you know kaboler knows NEC and CEC better than any of us? How dare you question him Ken!


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

The conduit is also open meaning a open box to so not all openings are sealed.


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

CFine said:


> The conduit is also open meaning a open box to so not all openings are sealed.


nitpicker!!!!!:jester:


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

Well I can also state that not supportet within 3 foot as well as the box isn't listed for the fixture weight. But heeyyy I'm just saying


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey, didn't you see where Kaboler said it was kosher????? I'd bank on his word......:whistling2:


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

Inspector didn't look up while he was on the job. Simple as that.


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

Is that going in the box or above?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Sure, it's a violation, but I also think that install will be holding up fine 50 years from now.


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

i could take more pictures of everything in that place, but not enough room for it. lol


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Sure, it's a violation, but I also think that install will be holding up fine 50 years from now.


Do you work for Schmuck Electric or what, what an attitude, fine electrical work you must do..


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Steinsbu52 said:


> Do you work for Schmuck Electric or what, what an attitude, fine electrical work you must do..


Take it easy chief.... You could probably learn a lot from the guy..... I've seen pictures of his work.


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

B W E said:


> Take it easy chief.... You could probably learn a lot from the guy..... I've seen pictures of his work.


Oh, I'm sure he dies great work, just an attitude issue


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Steinsbu52 said:


> Oh, I'm sure he dies great work, just an attitude issue


That would apply to everyone here at one time or another.. :laughing:


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Steinsbu52 said:


> Oh, I'm sure he dies great work, just an attitude issue


In fairness, wouldnt you say it's generally more difficult to pick up attitude in text versus voice? Come on.... You can't say he's got a bad attitude because of one statement. That makes it look like YOU have the bad attitude......


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I'm not questioning anyone but myself. Learn me something.


A legend in the funniest come backs!!


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

B W E said:


> In fairness, wouldnt you say it's generally more difficult to pick up attitude in text versus voice? Come on.... You can't say he's got a bad attitude because of one statement. That makes it look like YOU have the bad attitude......


I agree, everyone has an attitude, but the work we do for customers is there long after we leave, so doing good work is an important factor, since that work may stay there for years.


----------



## Hamer (Oct 5, 2010)

You may want to take the time to read some of MDs other posts and get a feel for his knowledge base. Then realize that we're all professionals here and can say things either matter-of-factly or tongue in cheek that the general public may never hear any of us say.

I think we all know how a botched or half-azzed install can lead to property damage, injury or loss of life. I'm not trying to give you a hard time, but we're not in court. Deep breath.............................................relax.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm with MD. It's holding up the fixture and will continue to do so for a long time just fine.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Steinsbu52 said:


> Do you work for Schmuck Electric or what, what an attitude, fine electrical work you must do..


He is his own boss..:thumbup:


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hamer said:


> You may want to take the time to read some of MDs other posts and get a feel for his knowledge base. Then realize that we're all professionals here and can say things either matter-of-factly or tongue in cheek that the general public may never hear any of us say.
> 
> I think we all know how a botched or half-azzed install can lead to property damage, injury or loss of life. I'm not trying to give you a hard time, but we're not in court. Deep breath.............................................relax.


Must be a great guy, but his ethics are questionable, just an observation.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Steinsbu52 said:


> Must be a great guy, but his ethics are questionable, just an observation.


Nothing posted so far has anything to do with his ethics.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Steinsbu52 said:


> Must be a great guy, but his ethics are questionable, just an observation.



Your quick to judge. Just an observation.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> I'm with MD. It's holding up the fixture and will continue to do so for a long time just fine.


I agree.. but then some will say we can't pick and choose what code articles we choose to follow..

There is the real world and then there is the ET world.. common sense only exists in one of them.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

B4T said:


> I agree.. but then some will say we can't pick and choose what code articles we choose to follow..


Yeah I know, but some act like every little piddly violation is the end of the universe.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Yeah I know, but some act like every little piddly violation is the end of the universe.


Did I ever tell you about my PVC boxes.. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

B4T said:


> Did I ever tell you about my PVC boxes.. :whistling2::laughing:


Exactly, piddly violation that won't hurt anyone, electricians just need to calm the hell down.


----------

